# Burton 2019 catalogue



## devcurtains (Dec 7, 2017)

Melbourne Snowboard have started taking pre-orders for the 2019 range: https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/collections/2019-burton-boards


----------



## devcurtains (Dec 7, 2017)

Any thoughts on what you'll get pikm57?


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

shhhhhhh that my girlfriend wont hear us :grin::grin: I really don't know.... Last year I bought custom camber, this year I bought skeleton key twin, so I thought I m good for some years (knocking on a wood). But maybe MAYBE I would like to hove something more for powder days. But actually, I just wanted to see what they will offer for next year. I really like the new graphic on a custom btw :smile: I was also surprised to see custom twin back, and this year it will be an off-axis version, what a lot of people wanted to.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Oooooh, full camber custom twin off axis... nice!


----------



## devcurtains (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm thinking the deep thinker, keen for an all mountain board and seems to tick all the boxes, but there is always the flight attendant and custom kilroy. Tough decisions ahead!


----------

